# Need help to adjust my co2 system



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

I need some help to adjust the Co2 system. 
Here is the current picture , it dose not working no bubbles 










Thanks,
Arash

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Adjusted the psi to 30 now its working, but how many bubbles should be for 12 gallon


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Invest in a drop checker, the bubble per second measurement is a vague general rule of thumb, it would depend on consumption from plants, evaporation and what not, not just tank size.

Start slow, and then build it up. I had a crappy needle valve and gased my fish. If you see them acting differently or having trouble "breathing" turn it down. Just monitor it, I went to sleep and saw every single one of my fish belly up when I woke up... Not fun.


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks , i will buy a drop checker for sure, right now its about one bubble per second.

I don't have any fish in this tank , I wont have for the next 30 days or so.

Do you have any suggestion on drop checker , like where to buy and what brand and so on?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Any brand will work. J&L has some. Waterplant All Angle CO2 Indicator


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

1 bubble per sec can be a little aggressive for 12 gal unless you are using very sensitive/light loving plants. I'd probably go with 1 bubble per 2 seconds. Of course, I'm not sure how much light you are pushing either; more light = more CO2.


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

The light is pretty high , its 27W Cree LED


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------

